# PHP-Script speichert nicht auf gemountetem Laufwerk



## djnelly (26. September 2006)

Hallo..

ich habe zwei Linux Systeme. Einen Datenserver und einen Webserver.
Der Datenserver hat mehrer freigegeben Ordner. In einen möchte ich mit einem php script auf den Webserver eine Datei schreiben.

Also habe ich im Ordner des php scriptes ein Laufwerk gemountet:


```
\\datenserver\laufwerk    /srv/www/htdocs/etiscan/laufwerk smbfs username=test,password=test1234,rw
```

Ich habe das Verzeichnis "laufwerk" auf den Datenserver in mein html Verzeichnis gemountet mit der Option "rw".
Der Ordner auf den datenserver ist mit den Rechten "777" versehen. Allerdings zeigt mir der ssh client, dass das gemountet Laufwerk die Rechte "755" besitzt. ich habe versucht diese Rechte zu ändern. Das ging allerdings nicht. Er stellt es immer wieder auf  755.

Das php script benötigt allerdings als Chmod "777".

Was kann ich tun?


----------

